# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  Работа аж на Нью-Йоркской фондовой бирже!!!!

## ВодкуГлыть

Вот нашел еще одно объявление в Сети, очевидно, очередной лохотрон. Но подкупает размах: аж Нью-Йоркская Фондовая биржа! Сразу вспоминается Уолл-стрит и Майкл Дуглас в одноименном фильме.


Компания *WEST TRADE ltd.* предоставляет возможность амбициозным, уверенным в себе молодым людям построить карьеру, связанную с торговлей акциями на Нью-Йоркской Фондовой Бирже (NYSE).

Наша компания быстро развивается и заинтересована в энергичных, уверенных в себе и желающих добиться успеха людях, в связи с чем постоянно расширяет штат своих сотрудников. Мы проводим бесплатное обучение с возможностью дальнейшего трудоустройства по вакансии «деэтрейдер».

Кто такой дейтрейдер? Это человек, который зарабатывает на жизнь, покупая и продавая акции. Элементарно. Он не работает на Уолл-Стрит и его место не на бирже. Его место - в Интернет сети.

Трейдеры компании *WEST TRADE ltd.* торгуют акциями, котирующиеся на Нью-Йоркской Фондовой Бирже через Интернет. Наша торговая платформа – это исчерпывающая картина ситуации по каждой акции, котирующейся на бирже, в реальном времени. Компания предоставляет каждому трейдеру капитал для совершения сделок.
Наша компания привлекает и обучает молодых и желающих зарабатывать деньги людей. Мы предоставляем капитал и открываем стартовые счета для своих трейдеров. На самом деле, все, конечно, не так просто. Вы не сможете запросто прийти в нашу компанию в понедельник, а в пятницу уже зарабатывать миллионы.
Во-первых, перед тем как вы начнете совершать первые сделки, вам будет предложено пройти обучение и сдать экзамен.
Во-вторых, все ваши действия будут строго контролироваться многоступенчатой системой риск менеджмента компании, а также лицензированными брокерами. Вы должны быть готовы к интенсивному обучению, а мы будем ожидать от вас упорства и прилежания.
Рабочий день начинается в 16:00. До открытия торговой сессии остается полтора часа. За это время трейдер анализирует новости компаний, просматривая в среднем 300 графиков, чтобы определить акции каких компаний он будет торговать. На языке трейдеров изучение рынка называется RESEАRCH.
В 17:30 – начало торгов. Сделки длятся от одной минуты до нескольких часов и должны быть завершены до 24:00 по московскому времени.

Если Вы творчески мыслящая личность, обладающая аналитическим складом ума, и ищете работу, где решения принимаются самостоятельно, то *WEST TRADE ltd.* - это Ваша компания.

_Ответы на часто задаваемые вопросы

1. Кого вы принимаете на работу?
Мы ищем молодых, инициативных и уверенных в себе людей, желающих добиться успеха, приобрести престижную и интересную профессию.
Обязательными условиями являются:
•   Владение английским языком
•   Владение ПК
•   Высшее образование или студенты последних курсов ВУЗов (претендентам, получающим специализацию на финансово-экономических или математических факультетах, отдается предпочтение)

2. Что необходимо для начала работы в компании?
Для того, чтобы начать работу в нашей компании необходимо пройти ряд испытаний:
•   Успешно написать тест на IQ
•   Пройти собеседование
•   После успешного прохождения первых двух этапов претендент зачисляется на стажировку, по окончании которой необходимо сдать финальный экзамен

3. По какому графику работает компания?
Непосредственная торговля акциями осуществляется в регулярную биржевую сессию с 9:30 до 16:00 по Нью-Йорку (или с 17:30 до 24:00 по Москве). Сотрудники обязаны приходить на рабочее место не позднее 16:00 по Москве для того, что бы успеть провести research (выбор акций для торговли на сегодняшний день).

4. Используется ли в вашей компании практика торговли на demo-счетах?
После прохождения полного курса обучения сотруднику компании сразу же предоставляется реальный счет! Стратегия компании направлена на развитие реальных навыков торговли, а жесткая система управления рисками не позволяет нести непозволительные убытки.

5. Когда я начну зарабатывать?
Становление трейдера - длительный и трудоемкий процесс. У каждого человека он занимает разное время. Зарабатывать деньги нужно научиться.
По опыту работы нашей Компании этот процесс может длиться в среднем от трех до шести месяцев.

6. Платное ли обучение? Платит ли обучающийся на каком либо этапе обучения или работы?
Обучение в нашей компании абсолютно бесплатное. Никаких средств, ни на каком этапе обучения и работы с сотрудников не взимается. Непосредственная торговля так же осуществляется на деньги компании.
_

_Получить подробную информацию и пройти тестирование вы можете в офисе нашей компании по адресу:_

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Oleks

Каждый чел должен понимать что он делает.
Многие могут заработать, но кто то должен проиграть.
А вообще то это интересная работа если работашь с чужими деньгами.

----------


## ed13

Вообще-то компания реальная и действительно занимается биржевой торговлей... Так что похоже не лохотрон...

----------


## Tony Montana

Как реальны и денежки, которые придется отдать горе-трейдеру компании в случае своего провала  :Wink:

----------


## ed13

А чтобы денежки отдавать не пришлось, нужно внимательно читать договорчики, которые подписываешь с конторой... Вообще-то в стандартном случае трейдер ответственности за убытки инвестора не несет... Если в договоре написано иное - контору в пешее эротическое путешествие...

----------


## bullet_32

Я работал в вест трейде 2 года ,не вкладывал ни копейки при этом, про контору могу сказать только  СПАСИБО , не вдаваясь в подробности , а вы набивайте мозоли на пальцах и умничайте сколько влезет...

----------


## valho

Насколько я слышал что работа трейдером не совсем простая для обыкновенного человека, требует внимательности, сообразительности и терпения и ещё чего то, так что же вы уважаемый если там работали, не обратили внимание на дату поста? Даже побегал по сайту и навсякий случай посмотрел на даты, что бы убедиться, не сошел ли я с ума.

----------


## NRA

Биржа - покруче русской рулетки ИМХО, особенно для новичков.
Часто это плохо кончается для ленивых и азартных людей (=глупых).
А фрилансеры (рекруты) тем более в оффшоре (из других стран) - уж очень беззащитные работники, особенно при солидных суммах и для налоговой.



> Заочно работать == заочно кушать


А вот это заслуживает на внимание



> По опыту работы нашей Компании этот процесс может длиться в среднем от *трех до шести* месяцев

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Я работал в вест трейде 2 года ,не вкладывал ни копейки при этом, про контору могу сказать только  СПАСИБО , не вдаваясь в подробности , а вы набивайте мозоли на пальцах и умничайте сколько влезет...


когда кто-то что-то очень хвалит, имеет смысл обращать внимание на количество сообщений от этого пользователя

----------


## Pain

> когда кто-то что-то очень хвалит, имеет смысл обращать внимание на количество сообщений от этого пользователя


Я с тобой полностью согласен

----------


## ФФФФФ

Какой сайт у этой компании??? Очень  нужен

----------


## NRA

*bullet_32*, ник поменял или пароль забыл?  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Зинка

Интересна реклама от вирусинфо в этой теме:



> Рейтинги фондовых брокеров Широкая подборка фондовых брокеров на сайте МОФТ! traders-union.ru Торговля на фондовой бирже? Зарабатывай на бирже опционов до 650% прибыли. Бесплатная стратегия! binary-options-club.com Торговля на бирже – это просто! Зарабатывай на бинарных опционах на автомате. Подробности на сайте! bunitd.com Зарабатывайте с Forex Trend! Опытные управляющие. Удобные инструменты. Регистрируйтесь и инвестируйте: fx-trend.com


 :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:

----------


## olejah

> реклама от вирусинфо


Это не от вирусинфо, это от Яндекса  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

